# DIY ADA style 60p Cabinet/Stand meets Exotic wood from OZ!



## Sapherion

Hi all,

I'm new to this hobby again and wanted to start off with something different. I have come across many DIY ADA style stands made from MDF or Plywood or Pine.. but what about mother natures' beautiful exotic woods?.. I live in Australia and we have some beautiful species and this one is my favourite so far:

Blackheart Sassafras Description:
Sassafras grows as an understorey tree in Tasmania's wet mixed forests and rainforests but also grows in Victoria and New South Wales. Timber from the plain sassafras logs was once used for clothes pegs because they do not contain any tannin. Today sassafras is famous for its spectacular black-heart stain caused by naturally occuring wood fungi which produces a range of contrasting brown to black colours in the heartwood.
Black-heart sassafras timber is used in wood turning, furniture, joinery, for veneers and in many souvenir items. Creative veneer lay-ups can produce stunning effects with even slight amounts of heart stain. Spalted sassafras timber, fine dark lines caused by stain fungi in the log after harvesting, is also attractive and popular in craft and furniture items. (Taken from IST Australia)

I have been able to source a small quantity just enough to make this cabinet. Before purchasing any woods to use for furniture, make sure its been kiln dried, seasoned and has a complete flat surface with no warping or cupping in the wood. Otherwise its not usable and cannot be joined properly and you will have a "wonky" cabinet.

Dimensions are 600mm Length x 300mm Wide x 650mm High x 18mm Thick.

First task was to surface plane all the required pieces, pair them up with familiar patterns on each side and cut the panels to size. Here you can see the beautiful natural tones and colours in this blackheart wood.










Next was to join the wood and give it strength in between the joints so we dont get pieces warping or moving once complete. I chose to make biscuit joints and use size 20 biscuits for this project and titebond III glue.










I used 4 biscuits between each join.










Next clamp all the pieces together to form a tight and straight fit. Leave to dry for 24 hours before sanding










Here's the finished back piece. Will look wonderful once finished using pure danish or tung oil. Note the pairing of wood to make it look more natural and not so out of place.










To be continued..


----------



## neilshieh

pictures werent fixed :/


----------



## Sapherion

Apologies about the delay and pics, had to host on a different server 

Here is an update. I've finally joined all the required pieces and cut to size. 
Cutting the service holes wasn't fun, but it had to be done!
Then biscuit joined all the panels together remembering to use an 90' angle ruler to keep things square and in check.
Next step was giving it a good planing and sanding. Here is the almost finished product before the final oil finishes.
For extra strength and stability, i've added L brackets screwed up on all corners.

Enjoy!


----------



## benderisawesome

Beautiful!


----------



## AaronT

That's one nice stand. I can't wait to see it all finished. Are you going to use a natural finish or a stain?


----------



## Sapherion

I will be using 5-6 coats of danish oil and a few coats of bees wax to protect the final finish. Next step is to fix the door hinges and attach the door. Will update soon


----------



## dendrothusiast

Wow that wood is beautiful! I could never imagine it as an aquarium stand but now I want one! Excellent work!


----------



## Sapherion

Update - I managed to get off work early today.. so straight to the workshop to finish construction of the stand.. I fitted the concealed hinges then lined up the door and finally complete before the final sanding and oiling/buffing. Can anyone recommend a good finish?.. 
Enjoy!





































Since this timber is called Blackheart Sassafras, I wanted to show the blackheart growth displayed in contrasting colours at the centre of the door, just as in nature where its grown from the centre of the tree.










Also, here is a sneak peek of the next cabinet's timber. Tasmanian Huon Pine.. more details to follow soon!

You can see the timber currently seasoning in my workshop on small wood racks to circulate air and acclimate temperature and moisture conditions. This Huon pine was milled from a 2000 yr old tree then air dried for over 40 years before being milled into boards you see below. The smell of Huon oil coming from this timber is amazing.. I wonder if it would make your living room smell like a bit of nature if it was made into furniture??










Here is a planed, dressed and sanded piece of Huon Pine ready for construction.










Notice the lovely grain on this timber










Cheers,

Saph.


----------



## Sapherion

Thanks all for the tips and kind comments!

Update: Did final sanding and oiled up first coat.. In the end I opted for a satin finish, using Danish Oil and will polish after 5-6 coats. Will recoat after 24 hours.

Enjoy!


----------



## benderisawesome

I would pay good money for something like this. Where did you learn so much about woodworking? I have been wanting to try my hand at it for a while. 

Oh... And also... GORGEOUS, BEAUTIFUL, AMAZING I can't say enough. 

It's simple and clean, the perfect stand. 

Good job man.


----------



## Sapherion

Thank you 

I learned from reading online, watching you tube and just common trial and error.. believe me, my first attempts and making things out of wood were horrible!..

I am making a few of these for some people flat packed and shipped internationally.. send me a PM if you are interested


----------



## AquaBarren

Beautiful. Adds warmth and beauty to the clean ADA-style lines. Great job.


----------



## benderisawesome

Hey man do you happen to have a picture of a tank on your stand? I would love to see that.


----------



## Biomarine2000

That looks outstanding. Nice job.


----------



## wwh2694

Are u going to sell those lol? Coz that's really nice...


----------



## VJM

Amazingly beautiful! I wish I could afford one!


----------



## sunsanvil

In all my searching and browsing on the subject of aquarium stands, this one stands out (pardon the pub) in a class of its own. Bar none the most attractive, desirable piece I have ever seen! In so many ways it is counter ADA in that his stand try to be minimal and not take away from the aquatic garden. Your achieves that same goal with its clean CLEAN lines, free of superfluous trim and such, but goes so much further than grey synthetic-wrapped composite by being a window into nature in its own fashion.

Are the 600mm x 300mm x 650mm dimensions you quoted the size of the finished product? For some reason it appears much deeper than 30cm in the photos.


----------



## niva

Amazing wood !great job!!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sapherion

Thank you all for the kind comments!.. It's good to see the interest still going around.

Here are some more pics for your viewing.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sapherion

And.. here are some others I have made recently:

Marine Plywood + Danish Oil Finish - 60x45x75



























Marine Plywood + Chocolate Stain Finish - 1650x70x75









Tasmanian Blackwood + Danish Oil Finish - 60x45x70



























Blackheart Sassafras + Danish Oil Finish - 120x45x70


----------



## Tyrone

Hi, I just newly registered to APC after my endless search of DIY ADA style stands for my new but used ADA 60F. I've been searching the web and gathering info and tips on building my own replica. But your thread just grabbed me from the get, like the first episode of The Walking Dead! I'm new to these forums as I also just joined the SCAPE forum, being that I'm a Southern California native. Anyways I would like to purchase a Blackheart Sassafras version for my 60F. Although I will still try and build my own. I am no carpenter but, I don't limit myself. 

Question, what are PMs? As I've seen in several threads including yours. 

Please let me know how I can purchase one of your pieces. I call them pieces because I truly find them to be a work of art!


----------



## Tyrone

Oh and looking at your photos, how do you attach the front face above the cabinet door?


----------



## TAB

Tyrone said:


> Oh and looking at your photos, how do you attach the front face above the cabinet door?


I can think of 3 methods that would all work.

1 Biscuit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biscuit_joiner

2 dowl pins or wedge pins ( often seen in stuff simlar to what you get in IKEA, imo the worst option)

3 pocket screws ( kreg tool, just a name brand) http://www.kregtool.com/Pocket-Hole-Jigs-Prodlist.html

IMO 1 or 3 would be fine. I would tipically ise pocket screws becuase they are much faster then other options.


----------



## Tyrone

Thanks TAB, I'll look into it.


----------



## TAB

you can buy a kreg tool kit at most of the "box" home stores. for cheap ( $20) or one of thier better kits for around $150

here are some links to HD( just becuase they are easy too google)

mini kit http://www.homedepot.com/p/Kreg-Min...u=100375609&ci_kw=&ci_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Kreg-JigMaster-System-K4MS/202711579


----------



## Tyrone

Cool, appreciate it. I'll see what fits into my budget. Trying to spend the least amount of $ on this project.


----------



## TAB

I think they even make a knock off pocket tool kit for around $12. i have never tried the knock offs. I know the mini works in a pinch, but its not exactly fast, kreg tools really are one of those tools you buy and use every where after you have them. I use them almost daily.


----------



## AaronT

Tyrone said:


> Hi, I just newly registered to APC after my endless search of DIY ADA style stands for my new but used ADA 60F. I've been searching the web and gathering info and tips on building my own replica. But your thread just grabbed me from the get, like the first episode of The Walking Dead! I'm new to these forums as I also just joined the SCAPE forum, being that I'm a Southern California native. Anyways I would like to purchase a Blackheart Sassafras version for my 60F. Although I will still try and build my own. I am no carpenter but, I don't limit myself.
> 
> Question, what are PMs? As I've seen in several threads including yours.
> 
> Please let me know how I can purchase one of your pieces. I call them pieces because I truly find them to be a work of art!


I'm pretty certain the guy who made these stands is in Australia. Maybe he has some nice tips on how to build one though.


----------



## Tyrone

AaronT said:


> I'm pretty certain the guy who made these stands is in Australia. Maybe he has some nice tips on how to build one though.


I understand, I've had things shipped to me from Poland and Italy. So anything is possible, right? Thank you for your input though. Besides the Blackheart Sassafras stand is just awesome don't you think, would'nt you want one? But I still will go to Home Depot or Lowes and try to find some wood that would be nice for my build. Possibly I'll try birch, not too expensive. What do you think?


----------



## TAB

I love birch, if you are in an decent sized town, chances are good you will have a hard wood dealer.( or several) generally their prices kick the boxs store behind. Not to mention alot of selection. they sell stuf by the board foot ( 1 sqft of board 1" thick) some will also have a killer selection of sheet goods. They also can have lots of hardware and edge banding if you need it.


----------



## AquaBarren

Anyone recommend a source for cabinets like these?


----------



## TropTrea

I have built numerous stand. I personally prefer working with oak as the lowest cost wood. The wood selection though is a matter of personal taste, and budget. Yes you can get the black Heart wood special order as well as many other exotics. But they are not inexpensive by any means. The other thing is need to watch hardness of the wood as some exotic woods are not hard and others are so hard they become difficult to work with. If the wood is too soft you need to use more wood for support with heavier tanks.

MDF was mentions and I would never use it for an aquarium stand. Yes some commercial stands use it be bring price down but these stands are usually short lived compared to a hard wood stand. Long tern exposure to water and moisture will cause MDF to weaken and swell.

Another pointer is under moisture all wood will want to warp. To reduce or eliminate this on aquarium stands I usually apply at least two coats of polyurethane prior to final assembly. Then after assembly Ill do additional coats.


----------



## AquaBarren

Good info Trop. I'm afraid beyond my skill level though. So I need to find someone to build for me.


----------



## TAB

Any cabinet shop could do it. Its just a matter if they are willing. Liabilty/ not enough money are the 2 main reasons. Having built literally hundreds of custom stands, they can be a few hundred too many thousands. Most major citys in the us have several shops in one part of town, stop by and talk to them. I am sure you will find some one.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaBarren

Found one. Wanted $2000 for a 48" with walnut veneer. Seemed too high for that. :-(


----------



## TAB

I never said it would be cheap, 2k is not as crazy as you might think for something custom. 
all really depends on what exactly you are having built.
even just a plywood box with flat doors can easily take 15 to 20 hours to build. Shop rates started about a hundred dollars an hour and can go up.


----------



## wrenn420

Absolutely beautiful, but Blackheart Sasafrass is expensive unless you live in Australia. Aside from that I could not think of a nicer stand for a nature aquarium. Bamboo works to, it is strong as steel and water and mold resistant.


----------



## TropTrea

wrenn420 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, but Blackheart Sasafrass is expensive unless you live in Australia. Aside from that I could not think of a nicer stand for a nature aquarium. Bamboo works to, it is strong as steel and water and mold resistant.


There are actually hundreds of different woods between the standards and the exotics. Each of these woods will create a different look and can cause a completely different price in both raw material cost as will as manufacturing cost.

Years ago I did a small project using bloodwood which was extremely beautiful. However the cost of having to repeatedly resharpen the tooling because of the hardness of this wood was more expensive than the wood itself, that was not cheap to begin with.


----------



## k zeller

AquaBarren said:


> Found one. Wanted $2000 for a 48" with walnut veneer. Seemed too high for that. :-(


AquaBarren,
I am new to this site as well, as I have just joined recently. I live in MT and have been doing woodwork for years and made several cabinets/stands. If you are still interested in a custom ADA style stand, PM me or post here and I will look into seeing if I can help you. Size, species height. Will post a pic of my current stand soon as i just moved and got it re-setup.


----------



## k zeller

Current knotty alder stand/cabinet with quarantine shelf. I recently used it as a growing tank and haven't cleaned it yet.


----------



## k zeller

More pic since my iPad won't let me load more than one at a time.


----------

